# You know you're getting old...



## Caroline (Jun 5, 2009)

When you want to go to bed with a warm milky drink the hot water bottle and a knitting magazine.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 5, 2009)

You know you're getting old when your bed is far too cold,
And the 'hottie' that you take there's made of plastic,
I should add, it's bottle-shaped, and your bed's no longer draped
With the satin sheets you once thought were fantastic!

Instead of single malt (and it's really not your fault!),
Your nightcap is a drink that's warm and milky,
You read up on your knitting (raunchy novels not befitting!),
And your wincyette is soft and warm and silky!



OK, I know wincyette isn't silky, but it's the only word that rhymes with milky!


----------



## JohnForster (Jun 5, 2009)

You spend 20 minutes searching for your glasses, and then find out your are wearing them. (Like I did last week)


----------



## Caroline (Jun 5, 2009)

Love the poem Northener.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 5, 2009)

brilliant Northerner , as usual


----------



## Corrine (Jun 5, 2009)

when the hairs on your legs finally stop growing but they start sprouting out your chin instead.  They never tell you that in women's magazines!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 5, 2009)

Corrine said:


> when the hairs on your legs finally stop growing but they start sprouting out your chin instead.  They never tell you that in women's magazines!



Hahahahahaha .... so thats what I have got to look forward to is it ??

Bring on the Wax strips !!! Oh no.... wait .. bugger , we're diabetic we cant 

use them !!!!!


----------



## Corrine (Jun 5, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahahahahaha .... so thats what I have got to look forward to is it ??
> 
> Bring on the Wax strips !!! Oh no.... wait .. bugger , we're diabetic we cant
> 
> use them !!!!!



Fraid so IA.  I still get my legs and stuff waxed thoough...do my own chin lol!


----------



## angel30eyes (Jun 5, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahahahahaha .... so thats what I have got to look forward to is it ??
> 
> Bring on the Wax strips !!! Oh no.... wait .. bugger , we're diabetic we cant
> 
> use them !!!!!



Why can't we wax??


----------



## Corrine (Jun 5, 2009)

angel30eyes said:


> Why can't we wax??



I think its got something to do with neuropathy and hot wax - if you have nerve damage in your legs you may not feel how hot the wax is?


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes I think it is something to do with nerve damage. I have had problems in 

salons where they have not wanted to pluck my eye brows because I am 

diabetic !!! after some negotiations they did it but only after I signed a waver.

I think its the same reason why we are told  not use foot spa's as well ,  

incase you have nerve damage and cant feel the heat of the water .


----------



## Einstein (Jun 5, 2009)

Corrine said:


> I think its got something to do with neuropathy and hot wax - if you have nerve damage in your legs you may not feel how hot the wax is?


 
Yeah! But you still feel the pain (I guess )


----------



## Einstein (Jun 5, 2009)

It takes you an age to get out of your chair to go upstairs... only to discover you can't remember why you needed to go in the first place.


----------



## angel30eyes (Jun 5, 2009)

Corrine said:


> I think its got something to do with neuropathy and hot wax - if you have nerve damage in your legs you may not feel how hot the wax is?



OK well I only have my brows done every 2 weeks so i'm safe then I guess


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi all,

When your 14 year old son...turns round and tells you he wishes you would start dressing like a mam....which Nathan has just done...I'm totally confused..

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 5, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> When your 14 year old son...turns round and tells you he wishes you would start dressing like a mam....which Nathan has just done...I'm totally confused:
> 
> Heidi



Ha ha cheeky Nath , hey Heidi you are a young mum you dress how you want 

dont dress mumsy .. Nooooo , act as young as you feel  thats what I do


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 5, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha cheeky Nath , hey Heidi you are a young mum you dress how you want
> 
> dont dress mumsy .. Nooooo , act as young as you feel  thats what I do




Thanks sweetie,

I was gutted when he said that...was heading for M&S for a nice twin set and a wyncette nightie....haha...

The word 'CHAV'  how rude was mentioned in that conversation...lol

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 5, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Thanks sweetie,
> 
> I was gutted when he said that...was heading for M&S for a nice twin set and a wyncette nightie....haha...
> 
> ...



Haha , chav is a bit strong surely !!! Stay away from M&S !!! I bet if you did 

dress like a mum he would soon beg you to be you again lol .   I put it down  

to his age and hormones  You are as young as you feel so be yourself. 

just out of interest what do you wear lol to be classed as chavvy? 

Send Nath to Liverpool sweetie , he will see chavs paradise , they are 

everywhere


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 5, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Haha , chav is a bit strong surely !!! Stay away from M&S !!! I bet if you did
> 
> dress like a mum he would soon beg you to be you again lol .   I put it down
> 
> ...




Hey, they up here to think barrow breeds them on a daily basis....
I dare'snt say what I wear, cause in the big scheme of things...and in retrospect..probably is chavvy.....haha...In that case I'll be the oldest chav going lol.....


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 5, 2009)

Ha ha ok heidi , but wear what you want , be who you want to be and enjoy life , lifes 

too short to worry to much what other people think. As for Nath lol tell him what to wear 

lol , and I'm sure he will simmer down with the comments . Im sure he means well as he is 

a good kid .


----------



## Northerner (Jun 5, 2009)

Well, I'm still wearing the same skirt I had when I was 20, and I don't care how much leg is showing!

...oops! Wrong forum again!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 5, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Well, I'm still wearing the same skirt I had when I was 20, and I don't care how much leg is showing!
> 
> ...oops! Wrong forum again!


Ha ha I see we are both members of the same forums then Northerner !!!


----------



## Einstein (Jun 5, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Well, I'm still wearing the same skirt I had when I was 20, and I don't care how much leg is showing!
> 
> ...oops! Wrong forum again!


 
Hope you're not still waxing though Northerner? 

I'll be cancelling my next appointment with what I've just learnt this evening


----------



## Northerner (Jun 5, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Hope you're not still waxing though Northerner?
> 
> I'll be cancelling my next appointment with what I've just learnt this evening



No, I quite like that hairy look beneath the tights, makes me feel 'continental'


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 5, 2009)

Northerner said:


> No, I quite like that hairy look beneath the tights, makes me feel 'continental'



Ha ha ha pmsl @ the image of that


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 5, 2009)

Northerner said:


> No, I quite like that hairy look beneath the tights, makes me feel 'continental'



lol i guess you like the feel of hairy legs in sheer tights then northerner??? hehehehe


----------



## JohnForster (Jun 6, 2009)

When you look in the catalogue, and catch yourself saying 'nice cardigan'.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 6, 2009)

JohnForster said:


> When you look in the catalogue, and catch yourself saying 'nice cardigan'.



HA HA HA OH NO TOO LATE , I'M OLD


----------



## Northerner (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm officially 'old', as I qualify for Saga Holidays!


----------



## Vanessa (Jun 6, 2009)

Whilst I'm old enough to be a Saga lout I console myself with the fact that I'm not eligible for a bus pass for a good few years yet ....

Know I'm getting older tho when I catch myself saying something my mother used to say and that I had vowed I would never say like "do they call that music?!?!?"


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 6, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I'm officially 'old', as I qualify for Saga Holidays!



Ha ha  surely those holidays are a Saga ?


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi all,

OMG...Nathan strikes again....on this subject.....Mam....''Did you have a telly, when the queen had her coronation''.....I'm 38 not 98.....LOL

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 6, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> OMG...Nathan strikes again....on this subject.....Mam....''Did you have a telly, when the queen had her coronation''.....I'm 38 not 98.....LOL
> 
> Heidi



Ha ha Nathan!!!! be nice to your mother


----------



## Tasha43x (Jun 6, 2009)

Haha gd one Nathan 

No offence Heidi lol


----------



## ceara (Jun 6, 2009)

You know you are getting old when the new parents bringing the child to school for the first time loudly announces "Hi Dr C you used to teach me".

God that depresses me as I still think I'm 16.

Ceara


----------



## ceara (Jun 6, 2009)

I think its not allowed under EU law to call someone old - they have to be referred to as 'chronologically challenged'!

Ceara


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 6, 2009)

ceara said:


> You know you are getting old when the new parents bringing the child to school for the first time loudly announces "Hi Dr C you used to teach me".
> 
> God that depresses me as I still think I'm 16.
> 
> Ceara



HAHA I still feel and act 16 most of the time , then I see a mirror and realise 

those days are long gone


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 6, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> HAHA I still feel and act 16 most of the time , then I see a mirror and realise
> 
> those days are long gone



Aw hun,

Sure that not true babe....
Should'nt worry as you know I've just been refered to as some one resembling ninety chuffin eight...lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 6, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Aw hun,
> 
> Sure that not true babe....
> Should'nt worry as you know I've just been refered to as some one resembling ninety chuffin eight...lol



HA HA well thats lads for you Heidi , no idea . Men are worse though so at 

least you still have time to work on Nathan.


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 6, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> HA HA well thats lads for you Heidi , no idea . Men are worse though so at
> 
> least you still have time to work on Nathan.




Trust me he getting well trained....haha....cant say getting anywhere yet....but its a working project

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 6, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Trust me he getting well trained....haha....cant say getting anywhere yet....but its a working project
> 
> Heidi



Hey glad to hear it Heidi , if there were more parents like you then maybe 

the future generation of men wont be such t*****s lol


----------



## bev (Jun 6, 2009)

Anne Marie - go and sit on the naughty step right now and think about your language!!!!!!!! Or send yourself to bed early without any supper! Bev


----------



## Einstein (Jun 6, 2009)

bev said:


> Anne Marie - go and sit on the naughty step right now and think about your language!!!!!!!! Or send yourself to bed early without any supper! Bev


 

Oooh Bossy Bev's spoken!

Now go and do as you're told Anne-marie


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 6, 2009)

bev said:


> Anne Marie - go and sit on the naughty step right now and think about your language!!!!!!!! Or send yourself to bed early without any supper! Bev



I am sorry Bev , i did star the letters out though , I dont eat supper


----------



## Einstein (Jun 6, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> I am sorry Bev , i did star the letters out though , I dont eat supper


 
Isn't telling a diabetic they can't eat a meal illegal under the DDA and a few chunks of the HRA?


----------



## bev (Jun 6, 2009)

David - stop being pedantic! Bev


----------



## Einstein (Jun 6, 2009)

bev said:


> David - stop being pedantic! Bev


 
Oooh - More please, I like this!


----------



## Einstein (Jun 6, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Oooh - More please, I like this!


 
But, the point of your post and repremand, shouldn't be diverted from either.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey you lot and I'm the one being sent to bed , I'm being good !!!!


----------



## bev (Jun 6, 2009)

Anne Marie - we have been through this! Get back to bed this instance!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 6, 2009)

bev said:


> Anne Marie - we have been through this! Get back to bed this instance!



Sorry  I'm going now Bev  * sulking *


----------



## bev (Jun 6, 2009)

AM - i am going to have something to eat now and when i come back i expect you to be behaving yourself!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 6, 2009)

bev said:


> AM - i am going to have something to eat now and when i come back i expect you to be behaving yourself!



Oh thats nice , rubbing it in that ive had no supper  I'm behaving now .


----------



## Einstein (Jun 6, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh thats nice , rubbing it in that ive had no supper  I'm behaving now .


 

Sorry Bev, I've been told to keep out of this.... would love to help - don't know what to do...

Pssst I'll keep watch


----------



## bev (Jun 6, 2009)

Mmmmm....eating a wrap filled with cheese, egg, ham, chilli, and mung sprouts mmmmmm......


----------



## Einstein (Jun 6, 2009)

bev said:


> Mmmmm....eating a wrap filled with cheese, egg, ham, chilli, and mung sprouts mmmmmm......


 
Can you skip the ham on mine please Bev? See you in 40 minutes


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 6, 2009)

bev said:


> Mmmmm....eating a wrap filled with cheese, egg, ham, chilli, and mung sprouts mmmmmm......



A WRAP ?? CARBS  *RUNS AWAY SCREAMING*


----------



## bev (Jun 6, 2009)

ok - put your foot down though - pineapple and ice cream for pud?


----------



## Einstein (Jun 6, 2009)

bev said:


> ok - put your foot down though - pineapple and ice cream for pud?


 
Is it a good vanilla? If so YES  Grabbing more insulin, not walking that off tonight!


----------



## bev (Jun 6, 2009)

well it was a good vanilla.....mmmmmm......sorry all gone!


----------



## Einstein (Jun 6, 2009)

bev said:


> well it was a good vanilla.....mmmmmm......sorry all gone!


 

Hmmm my fav...


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 7, 2009)

Huh are you lot Carbaholics or something !!!!!  mmm icecream mmmm


----------



## Einstein (Jun 7, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Huh are you lot Carbaholics or something !!!!!  mmm icecream mmmm


 
TREAT - alas the freezer is empty of ice cream, or any treats...


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 7, 2009)

Einstein said:


> TREAT - alas the freezer is empty of ice cream, or any treats...



Well I dont buy treats , if I did I would eat them


----------



## Einstein (Jun 7, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well I dont buy treats , if I did I would eat them


 

I do and throw them away because I don't eat them and they go past their use by date - by years!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 7, 2009)

Einstein said:


> I do and throw them away because I don't eat them and they go past their use by date - by years!



Well stop buying them or eat them then !!!


----------



## Einstein (Jun 7, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well stop buying them or eat them then !!!


 

Freezer empty of treats not bought them in months!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 7, 2009)

Me either , the only treats I buy are doggie treats for my little dog


----------



## Einstein (Jun 7, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Me either , the only treats I buy are doggie treats for my little dog


 

They taste awful - plus he's bigger than yours and will eat me if he catches me at his treats again!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 7, 2009)

Einstein said:


> They taste awful - plus he's bigger than yours and will eat me if he catches me at his treats again!



ha ha well I dont eat Woodys as I dont do carbs and he loves those little bone shaped ones .


----------



## Einstein (Jun 7, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha well I dont eat Woodys as I dont do carbs and he loves those little bone shaped ones .


 
Have they got carbs in there???!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 7, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Have they got carbs in there???!!!



They must have , they are basically a biscuit . mmm biscuits ..


----------



## Einstein (Jun 7, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> They must have , they are basically a biscuit . mmm biscuits ..


 
Ah, not the training treats... chewy... stick to your teeth!

So Bruce tells me


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 7, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Ah, not the training treats... chewy... stick to your teeth!
> 
> So Bruce tells me



ha ha beats flossing though , umm... so im told


----------



## Einstein (Jun 7, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha beats flossing though , umm... so im told


 
And here we are back on topic...

You know you're getting old when your dog bickies are easier to eat than ginger nuts 

Clever eh?


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 7, 2009)

Einstein said:


> And here we are back on topic...
> 
> You know you're getting old when your dog bickies are easier to eat than ginger nuts
> 
> Clever eh?



Hey I like your style ... slick ..


----------



## Einstein (Jun 7, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey I like your style ... slick ..


Skill there hey! Did you like that?

Now we won't get in trouble!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 7, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Skill there hey! Did you like that?
> 
> Now we won't get in trouble!



ha ha well done ... um you know your'e old when ......... um ... forgotton


----------



## Einstein (Jun 7, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha well done ... um you know your'e old when ......... um ... forgotton


 

Yeah that was my first post on this thread on page one or two!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 7, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Yeah that was my first post on this thread on page one or two!



I'm so old Ive forgotten . I dont remember seeing that , mm i really dont though ,


----------



## Einstein (Jun 7, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> I'm so old Ive forgotten . I dont remember seeing that , mm i really dont though ,


 
Yep, number 13 you need to read into it though!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 7, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Yep, number 13 you need to read into it though!



OH OK IM GOING THERE NOW ??


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 7, 2009)

Einstein said:


> It takes you an age to get out of your chair to go upstairs... only to discover you can't remember why you needed to go in the first place.



Haha ha yes I see David , Subliminal message eh??


----------

